# Santa shreds!!



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

HAHA!!! Very cute, now you need to put Santa in the cab of an engine giving the rest of us throttle jockeys a run for our money ;-P


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh Oh...looks like even Santa can't see everything coming!


Let's hope he didn't bump his head and get amnesia...wouldn't want him to forget where to deliver all those train boxes!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

That's cool, where did you buy him?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Too cool!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That's cool, where did you buy him? 


Buy him? Santa!!? With talk like that you're going to end up with a lump of coal in your stockings young man!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, I bought him at a local sporting goods store--he's actually a tree ornament! I've been looking online to see if I could find where the store got them/who makes them, but haven't found the exact same one for you yet. 

Keith


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Keith, I gotta get me one, or I'm gona end up making him.


----------

